# Tutorial: Hilfestellung für JAXB mit Eclipse



## webmanie (28. Juli 2009)

Dieses Toturial habe ich erstellt für alle die auch beim erstellen von Zugriffsklassen mit JAXB Probleme haben und folgende Exception erhalten:

1. Exception in thread "main" java.lang.LinkageError: JAXB 2.0 API is being loaded from the bootstrap classloader , klick here... 

2. java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: Expected class javax.xml.bind.annotation.XmlAccessType but found class javax.xml.bind.annotation.AccessType 

Hier ist das Problem das die Klassen Erzeugung und der Zugriff mit unterschiedlichen JAXB Versionen (Bibliotheken/JARs) durchgeführt wird. 
D.h. in einer früheren Version hieß die Klasse  AccessType  in der neuen XmlAccessType.

*Mein Tipp, einfach sich das JAXB Plugin von Eclipse runterladen und diese JARs verwenden.* 

Der folgende Link führt zu einem kleinen Tutorial das sich der Einbindung und Verwendung von JAXB in Eclipse widmet.

http://www.webmanie.de/cms158/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=12&Itemid=0

Ich hoffe das es einigen von euch Hilft, da ich ca. 2 Tage mit Google Suche dafür verbraten habe und hoffe das Ihr schneller diesen Artikel findet und er euch zu eurem Ziel führt. 

P.S. damit möchte ich auch ein bischen zurück geben was mir dieses tolle Forum schon gegeben hat. Danke an ALLE


----------

